# Wile E. Coyote...Suuuper Genius!



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There will be more to come, but I finally tested the bait launcher.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Here's a screencap from the first test. I'm lucky to be alive.

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=449&d=1152673893">


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Do you realize how gay you look? Buy a yak!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yak? Never!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

were those posts strong enough? they seem a whole lot thinner than what i pictured in mind.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

They were very, very strong. They didn't flex at all, though they did move around inside the sand spikes.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*So...*

did it work or what? Get any added distance?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*You watch.....*

We're gonna find flea on the cover of the National Enquirier when he catches some type of prehystoric fish with that contraption.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The distance...eh, it was alright. The surgical tubing broke on the fourth try. I'd say it launched a 6 oz. weight to the bar, about 200 feet from where I was set up.

I still say this can work, goofy as it looks.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

RuddeDogg said:


> We're gonna find flea on the cover of the National Enquirier when he catches some type of prehystoric fish with that contraption.


The only thing that SF will catch will be some lead when that thing backfires.  Remember building those homemade slingshots with some branches and rubberbands when we were kids? Mine would backfire on me or I'd hit my knuckles. Ouch.


----------



## Artificial All The Way (May 19, 2006)

I had a set up like that I bought years back. It was for launching water balloons. I had it tied to 2 trees and could take a person right out of the water ski’s or off the swimming platform with one shot. Left a hell of a welt/black&Blue. The tubes were about an inch in diameter. 2 on each side. Launched filled balloons well over 100yds. I’m sure it would have launched a half bunker with a 6oz weight as far.

Just did a quick search and found many that state 300yds and more. 

http://www.kitesatoldcity.com/IBS/SimpleCat/Product/asp/product-id/871425.html
http://www.slingking.net/online_store.htm



Or maybe something like this. http://balloonbazooka.com/product_details.html


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Matt - maybe your setup is all wrong. Check out this setup from Sling King that "Art. All The Way" posted.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Sf*

Haw far can you cast 6 oz and bait using a rod?

I take it you were using a FF rig and maybe a BW or cut bait in the pic.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Orest said:


> Haw far can you cast 6 oz and bait using a rod?
> 
> I take it you were using a FF rig and maybe a BW or cut bait in the pic.


Further than the launch. So let's call v.1.0 a failure. 2.0 is going to involve bungee cords.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*Another Idea for a Feature*

Another possible point of failure - the shock leader smacks the bail on the reel, causing it to close.... I used to have that problem casting BG90's. 

Cut the bail off the reel so you don't have to yak out and get your rod and reel back.

Maybe you could put the sinker/bait inside a full water balloon and lauch that, the balloon would break when it hit the water and release the goods...


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Flea here's another idea for you. A compound bow. use the arrow as part of the weight, run the line thru the shaft of the arrow, the a bead, then egg sinker, bead, then hook. bait and weight will be arrow head.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

BrokenRod said:


> Flea here's another idea for you. A compound bow. use the arrow as part of the weight, run the line thru the shaft of the arrow, the a bead, then egg sinker, bead, then hook. bait and weight will be arrow head.


Uhhhh, yea that might be a good idea. Wonder why 
somebody  hasn't suggested that one before


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Holy Cow,you guys are nuts!!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Can't Fish lol It's been so long ago I forgot about that post, thought I had an original idea.Was at BP and saw an arrow shaft and the idea hit me. Guess I get the jackass award for that one.
Wouldn't the egg work better than the pyramid? Since the egg already has a hole thru center. could just attach sinker directly to shaft, be easier than attaching the pyramid.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Against my better judgment, I'm posting a video. The first segment shows the launch of a frozen water balloon (it was frozen so I could strip off the actual balloon and not launch trash into the surf); the second clip shows the launch of a 6 oz. weight tied to a spinner.

My buddy's cinematography sucks and it was shot in widescreen, so it looks weird squeezed into standard width, but you get the idea.


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

This thread needs a bump back to the top. You know how sometimes things can look truly amazing and truly stupid at the same time? That video shows: 1) a very interesting way to get your bait out a good distance. 2) a disaster waiting to happen. Good luck, but make sure your insurance is all paid up.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dude... looks like something bad is going to happen.... be careful...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*yeah but*

SF's set up may not work for bait, but think of a launcher full of 3-4 oz sinkers for those jet skiers or boaters who come just a little too close. 

Unleash the hounds err sinkers.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> SF's set up may not work for bait, but think of a launcher full of 3-4 oz sinkers for those jet skiers or boaters who come just a little too close.
> 
> Unleash the hounds err sinkers.



several 1/4 oz egg sinkers wrapped up in a paper towel tight....kinda like shot shells...have em laying in wait...then when ur jet skier comes bye...put the paper towel wrapped up with the egg sinkers in it, in the slingshot balloon launcher thingy.....apply water liberally before the launch and paper towel should tear apart upon release thus scattering egg sinkers towards Charlie


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*YEp*

I was thinking of hot oil but on a windy day, may not work *OUCH*


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

C'mon flea,bite the bullet and just ask Al to cast your rig for ya    ....the R


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

sorry to bump an old thread but this is funny.

 

i wonder if anyone's ever tried using a wrist rocket to launch bait?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Where is the video*

I need a good laugh.


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

Now all you need is a cannon to launch your cast net when the bait is out past your range, and your outfit will be complete.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

I've tried the bungee... it's just not suitable. Double or triple the surgical... whew... BE CAREFULL - you don't want to EAT those metal poles!!!

Bob


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

*Hard to beat....*

...one of these


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Forget the bungee...use an old Dolly Parton bra and you'll be able to launch 2 baits at the same time !!!


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Would a remote controlled boat work to bring the bait out a long distance??


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

Slammer said:


> Would a remote controlled boat work to bring the bait out a long distance??



you'd have to rig something to drop the bait off the boat once you get to where you want it.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I know this is a REALLY old thread, but my mother-in-law. Just sent me an article from the Va Pilot, that had an amputy (sp) that had designed & built a "bait launcher" since he couldn't wade out to cast anymore. Basically he stuffed a battery & air compressor into a cooler w/ some wheels & rod holders on it. then had an air powered potato gun. They didn't go into much detail, but apparently, he pre-sets bait, hook & sinker into a small piece of pvc w/ the leader sticking out. He's claiming 300-500 ft & the whole setup weighs less than 25lb. 

I'm still pretty sure that it's not legal on Hatteras, but the ADA (Americans w/ disabilities Act) might help him out some.

They said that he used it "on a Nags Head beach" & on one of the piers.

Just though you all might think it was interesting, I think it was in the paper on the 12th.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Here the link*

Nice story.

http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=130156&ran=104808


----------



## Santiva (Jul 24, 2007)

*Far out Fishing*

Nice story. Been done already. Check out the guys at 

www dot faroutfishin dot com

They even have a cheesey theme song


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

thats not really that hard to do... and it would be a HECK of a lot cheaper than $400... of course patents may be an issue...


----------



## paraman72 (Aug 14, 2007)

i like the potatoe gun idea, i have one that launchs potatoes well over 300 yards. HMMM maybe i will pack it with me on the trip.


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah... i was just thinking about doing something like that... like cutting a potatoe in half and making a mold for sinker and all inside the tater (or perhaps hollow it out)so it breaks away in flight hopefully only left with bait and sinker.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Where are you? I'll call 911 now and have them on standby!


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

:redface: probably best knowing me... although if i used one of my spinners i'd most likely tie the bail off so it didn't flip and take my rod into the blue yonder... but the ice chunks that amputee were using were probably equally or more dangerous... just IMHO though


----------



## paraman72 (Aug 14, 2007)

hell if the potatoe gun doent work maybe it will be an easier way to make some TATER SALAD....


----------

